# can the mac keyboard be used with a pc?



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

I use a pc and a mac at work, but I'd like to clear out space and I know I can use a usb switch so that I can use one keyboard and mouse between two computers, but can I use the mac keyboard as my main keyboard for both computers?

any specific as to what usb switch I need to use?

btw, dont know if it matters, but I'll be using a logitech wireless mouse rather than the ones that comes with the apple computer.

thanks


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

yes you can... a couple of keys are swapped though and I think the command key (aka the Apple key) becomes the start menu key


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

As Irontree wrote, yes you can.

Before using it through a KVM (that's what you meant by "USB switch", correct?) you should connect the Apple keyboard and Logitech mouse directly to the Windows computer and let it recognize them. Once Windows reports "your new hardware is ready to use" you can connect them through the KVM.

I have dealt with situations where Windows could not correctly recognize a KVM, the associated USB hub and connected keyboard & mouse all at once when connected for the first time.

If you intend to use the USB ports on the Apple keyboard, you will need to use a powered KVM. (One that has it's own power supply.) The KVM itself is a USB hub and your computers won't supply enough power to power both the KVM USB hub and keyboard USB hub.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> As Irontree wrote, yes you can.
> 
> Before using it through a KVM (that's what you meant by "USB switch", correct?) you should connect the Apple keyboard and Logitech mouse directly to the Windows computer and let it recognize them. Once Windows reports "your new hardware is ready to use" you can connect them through the KVM.
> 
> ...


thanks for that info, I sure would not have thought of that at all


----------

